# Algae Scrubber



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

is any one using one for their tank? I'm thinking of building one and wonted some feedback on people that have used one..


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Does it work? Yeah. But I think there are more compact ways of exporting nutrients. Unless you have a giant system, with room for a large scrubber, I just don't see a good reason to use one.

The refugium will give you the same ability to remove nutrients by growing cheato. The extra is that the pods, and other critters will have somewhere to mass produce.

Having said all that, if you have a design in mind, I can make it


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

J_T said:


> Does it work? Yeah. But I think there are more compact ways of exporting nutrients. Unless you have a giant system, with room for a large scrubber, I just don't see a good reason to use one.
> 
> The refugium will give you the same ability to remove nutrients by growing cheato. The extra is that the pods, and other critters will have somewhere to mass produce.
> 
> Having said all that, if you have a design in mind, I can make it


kinda have to agree.
Grow cheato, Its easyer, Less work.


----------

